# I feel like my DP has shifted



## Speechless (Nov 23, 2009)

I don't know at what time It happened but I'm not scared anymore. I don't really fear it as much. It's still with me but I don't panic and let it sink it but don't stress over it. I am much more calm and it's not as scary as it used to be. It still bugs me but somehow I know I'm in control when I get really DP'ed. It's weird how a part of my brain does is not letting it take over me as it would have before. No matter how bad it gets, I just stay calm. I don't understand why it happens more intensly at times than others but I know it's not going to harm me in any way.

I hope it doesn't mean I'm getting used to it. I still want to fully recover from it but it's almost been 2 years since I have had it and I hope this is a good sign that I will recover. Hopefully.


----------



## nix (Feb 27, 2010)

It's similiar with me. Just keep on accepting it and ignoring it. We can be also worried about our condition, but that only makes condition worse, so I would be more happy that I stop worry about it and continue to live normal.
And yes, that could be the way out of that.
I read many stories that some people when they got employed, that after some time they completely forgot about DP/DR and that it simply went away. So, distraction is also very important.


----------



## Ashley37 (Apr 5, 2010)

My DP has dramatically decreased over the past 5 months as well. 
I've learned to relax and not "buy into" the strange feelings that I have.
I just tell myself I'm bigger than it and It cannot hurt me!

However, everynight I wish before I fall asleep that I will wake up the old me once again.


----------



## nix (Feb 27, 2010)

It takes time. I read some stories and most of the time there are 3 most important factors in curing DP/DR:
1. accepting DP/DR
2. Ignoring DP/DR
3. Time

and 4: distraction.

So, We all must stay positive!


----------



## Hoopesy (Dec 8, 2009)

nix said:


> It takes time. I read some stories and most of the time there are 3 most important factors in curing DP/DR:
> 1. accepting DP/DR
> 2. Ignoring DP/DR
> 3. Time
> ...


I can't stress this enough. We have to just accept the DP/DR for what it is. A temporary defensive state that your brain is in.


----------



## Speechless (Nov 23, 2009)

Hoopesy said:


> I can't stress this enough. We have to just accept the DP/DR for what it is. A temporary defensive state that your brain is in.


Yes I agree. The only problem I have right now is that I worry that it will never go away and I will have to live with it for the rest of my life. That's what irks me or else I try to remain calm about it.


----------



## Hoopesy (Dec 8, 2009)

Speechless said:


> Yes I agree. The only problem I have right now is that I worry that it will never go away and I will have to live with it for the rest of my life. That's what irks me or else I try to remain calm about it.


The first couple of months I would constantly think about that to the point of a panic attack. But I have seen my DP lessen alot so I know everything will be ok. Remember that your brain will know when it is ready to put down the guard. You WILL NOT have this for the rest of your life. I promise.


----------

